# Anyone Know the cheapest place to buy an ACOG



## d1jinx (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking to get a Trijicon ACOG TA31-----something. not sure yet which one (A,F,H,ECOS etc)

been price searching the web and finding quite some differences in $$$$.

Anyone know a cheap dealer?


----------



## ride57 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, you asked....

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32481

Yes, these would be the cheap knock offs, illegal copies, patent infringers? probably fall apart on the first shot. But the airsoft crowd seems to like them. 

No I would not buy one. But you asked for the cheapest. 
I would recommend  http://http://swfa.com/Riflescopes-C1443.aspx


----------

